# Crossbreed holsters



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

I ordered a Crossbreed quickclip holster for my ruger sp101 a couple days ago. Anyone have any experience with crossbreed? They look like they are comfortable.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a foxx and another off brand for my XDS and Kimber. They are both crossbread knock offs. Both are very comfortable but both are a pain to put on. You pretty much have to put them on at the house and plan to wear it all day. I have a small neoprene iwb for quick trips to wallyworld or whatever. You will like it though.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I have 2 mini tucks, one for a m&p 40 and just received one for my p238. I absolutely live them and refuse to buy a knock off. I've carried the one for the m&p 40 for 4 years and there is no signs of wear on the holster.


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a Crossbreed Supertuck for my Kahr CW40. Love it! It's so comfortable, I wear it all day, running errands or sitting on the couch watching tv.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! Right now it takes 4-6 weeks to get your order. Looking foward to it. Needed something more comfortable to wear


----------



## BuckWildInshore (Mar 6, 2013)

I just got Supertuck for my G19 about two months ago. Even with the gun being a little on the heavy side, it is unbelievably comfortable!! I wear it all day with no problems! Well worth the money, as was their belt.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

Look at HR custom holsters. They are the same design as Crossbreed and the quality is a little better for about half the cost. The guy who makes them is a local Veteran who lives in Navarre. He will do you right and I would rather my money stay local. Just bought one from him today and I am very happy


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Look at HR custom holsters. They are the same design as Crossbreed and the quality is a little better for about half the cost. The guy who makes them is a local Veteran who lives in Navarre. He will do you right and I would rather my money stay local. Just bought one from him today and I am very happy


+1 on this one:thumbsup:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a mini tuck for my p238 w/laser. I like it for when I have to tuck in my shirt and what not. Other than that I carry on the outside because it is more comfortable on my 130lb frame.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

deersniper270 said:


> I have a mini tuck for my p238 w/laser. I like it for when I have to tuck in my shirt and what not. Other than that I carry on the outside because it is more comfortable on my 130lb frame.


Check out sneaky pete holsters for the smaller pistols. My wife uses one for her LCP with laser. They make them for all size pistols buth the smaller ones look just like a smartphone case. She loves it


----------

